# Please Recommend Cape Town Area Vape Shop



## newvaper (3/6/16)

Can any experienced vaper in the Cape Town area recommend a shop(walk in, not online) that I can 
go to to ask questions, have a look at what gear is available?

Looking for somewhere with knowledgeable/friendly staff who will not just try to sell me something.

I'm a total noob at this point. Looking to upgrade from my Twisp edge.

Cheers


----------



## E.T. (3/6/16)

newvaper said:


> Can any experienced vaper in the Cape Town area recommend a shop(walk in, not online) that I can
> go to to ask questions, have a look at what gear is available?
> 
> Looking for somewhere with knowledgeable/friendly staff who will not just try to sell me something.
> ...



Check out Juicyjoes, they are in the Bellville area

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (3/6/16)

Vape Cartel plumstead area

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/6/16)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" just so vendors can reply directly if they choose to


----------



## Yagya (3/6/16)

Foggas in claremont..belvedere rd.


----------



## Yagya (3/6/16)

Or we can meet up and u can try some of my devices and decide from there


----------



## Andre (3/6/16)

*Vape Cartel* Shop 15E - The Village Square, 160 Main Road, Plumstead 

*Foggas Vape Lounge* Corner of Belvedere Road and Milldene Road, Rondebosch/Claremont, Cape Town.

*Juicy Joes* 34 Door De Kraal, Kenridge (one block from Tygervalley mall)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## newvaper (3/6/16)

Andre said:


> *Vape Cartel* Shop 15E - The Village Square, 160 Main Road, Plumstead
> 
> *Foggas Vape Lounge* Corner of Belvedere Road and Milldene Road, Rondebosch/Claremont, Cape Town.
> 
> *Juicy Joes* 34 Door De Kraal, Kenridge (one block from Tygervalley mall)


Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (3/6/16)

And there is also VapeMob in Bellville area


----------



## WernerK (3/6/16)

What @Andre said!


----------



## ddk1979 (22/6/16)

newvaper said:


> Can any experienced vaper in the Cape Town area recommend a shop(walk in, not online) that I can
> go to to ask questions, have a look at what gear is available?
> 
> Looking for somewhere with knowledgeable/friendly staff who will not just try to sell me something.
> ...


.
.
Also
* Vape Shop at Canal Walk (prices are a bit steep but they seem to have good stuff - but please note that I'm a noob, so probably don't know good stuff from cr@p)
* Vape Africa at N1 City Value Centre
.
.


----------



## Migs (22/6/16)

Foggas in Claremont


----------

